# The New Mods



## sonic209 (Nov 25, 2007)

so i was just wondering since we just got all these new mods,do you like how they are making the site more better or whatever they are doing


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 25, 2007)

I like'em!


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> I like'em!


i dont because for one you guys close a lot of topics for a sucky reason and delete a lot of peoples post just because its a little off 
topic and i can think of many more but dont feel like typing that much


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like'em!
> ...



Well the thing about that is that those are the rules. And I don't mean "blah blah blah, follow the rules or else, grrr". What I'm saying is that while the members have to follow the rules, it's our job as staff to enforce the rules. We can't pick and choose what we want to obey any more than you can. Ya' see, it's not the "new mods" (many of us aren't even "new" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that are doing this, it's the staff in general. Plus you may not realize it, but what we do is actually a very valuable service to the community, without the rules and people to enforce them this place would spiral into chaos.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

lol i put no just to be a ass 

i love the new mods !


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 25, 2007)

if you guys are so good then how come that guy Frostfel still hasnt been banned he posted rom links on the dragon quest monsters joker topic that i made


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, if you post off-topic, double post, or spam, then you probably won't like the new mods. But look on the bright side, you can always create a poll topic to dish the new mods in!

oh, wait... lol...

..anyway.. I like the new mods, they are making my life easier, and I believe they are doing quite a good job. If you think you've been unfairly "modded" then PM them and ask why, they are a friendly lot, and quite fair-minded I believe.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> if you guys are so good then how come that guy Frostfel still hasnt been banned he posted rom links on the dragon quest monsters joker topic that i made
> 
> 
> Well first off we never claimed to be omnipotent. We can't be everywhere all the time, and automatically know when someone breaks the rules. Second off, if you saw he had posted links you should have reported it via the report function. For the record, as soon as you reported it to us here a moment ago, Frostfel was taken care of.
> ...



Ha, mthr, nice one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways he's right, if you have a problem with a decision a staff member has made, PM that person. We're a fair bunch, if you make a good case we'll listen.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2007)

Well yeah, if you don't report it, we might not see it. It kinda looks like you were happy that the links were there anyway, especially once you found the right file. So I guess you had a vested interest in NOT reporting it. Part of the problem much?



QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## sekhu (Nov 25, 2007)

i've seen some inconsistencies in some of the moderation that's been done, but then they're only human, and on the whole they're probably doing a good job.

Take for example the useless spam posts by certain individuals (who shall remain nameless) in threads, and the mods have come down on hard on them - however, repeat offenders don't seem to be punished enough, as they continue to repeat their spam-like off-topic antics.

I don't notice the moderation for the most part, which is a good thing, because it means the moderation done is done with some degree of care so as not to seem "in your face".


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2007)

There's one repeat offender that you won't be seeing for two more weeks...
.. I'll leave it to you to guess who it is by his notable absence.

We like to give people a chance around here. We are reticent to ban, especially if someone is remorseful for their infractions. That being said, there is a warning system in place and we are using it. If your warn-o-meter gets to 100% you are off the board. Simple as that.

And yes, you may see some inconsistencies, and you are right to point out that we are human. Everyone that we chose as mods, are concerned primarily in the board's well being. There are no power mad mods here.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 25, 2007)

I think they were all good choices.  I always support the mods to run the forums as they see fit.

Congrats to all who got promoted.


----------



## JPH (Nov 25, 2007)

Hell yeah.
They do a great job keepin' these forums clean.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 25, 2007)

About warnings...can somebody do something about mine? Call it an early Christmas present.


About the mods...I haven't seen anything really bad yet, so that's good


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> There's one repeat offender that you won't be seeing for two more weeks...
> .. I'll leave it to you to guess who it is by his notable absence.



One thing I'll say about that is that we don't advertise suspensions. As you can see, mthr didn't point out who was punished; we're discreet. You don't notice it when people are punished? Good, we don't want you to notice. All that matters is that the offender learns their lesson. We suspend behind the scenes, we're not in the business of publicly humiliating people. It's impossible to notice someone _not_ being here for a week, as most people just assume they haven't come around lately. So what may seem to be inconsistency to some people, actually means we're doing our jobs properly.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 25, 2007)

i likes 'em! keepin us from becoming... *drama*GameFAQs!*drama*


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Well yeah, if you don't report it, we might not see it. It kinda looks like you were happy that the links were there anyway, especially once you found the right file. So I guess you had a vested interest in NOT reporting it. Part of the problem much?


well yeah i was happy and i didnt report it because well it didnt bother me at all and im too lazy to do that kind of stuff ill leave it to other people to do it for me


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 25, 2007)

Most forums have a board open to banned people, where you make threads about who you ban or mute, and give them a good chance to explain before an IP ban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, how far from discreet mods that don't want us to notice are secret mod police suppressing free rom speech!?!?


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> There's one repeat offender that you won't be seeing for two more weeks...
> .. I'll leave it to you to guess who it is by his notable absence.


who was it?
was it me


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 25, 2007)

It depends, are you invisible?


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 25, 2007)

Those new guys? Pfft, the only one I hate is that Ace guy.


----------



## JPH (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There's one repeat offender that you won't be seeing for two more weeks...
> ...



Let's hope it's Hiratai

*crosses fingers*


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 25, 2007)

new mods?

That's what I love about GBAtemp, I can't really tell who's staff because everything's done so smoothly and full of respect.
Like I remember one day I was like, "I really respect that mthrguy, he should be a mod or something" and what do you know, he is a mod or something


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 25, 2007)

One of the reasons I like this site is because of the staff members and that list just got better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10/10 for me on the decisions on new mods


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Those new guys? Pfft, the only one I hate is that Ace guy.




i agree he walks around like he owns the place .....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Those new guys? Pfft, the only one I hate is that Ace guy.
> ...








 *Runs off crying* Heh, lub you guys too!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Those new guys? Pfft, the only one I hate is that Ace guy.
> ...


He's dreeeeaaamy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and thanks .TakaM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## adgloride (Nov 25, 2007)

If I say I love the mods, does it mean I get promoted quicker


----------



## lagman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> If I say I love the mods, does it mean I get promoted quicker



Oh yeah, you even get access to the mods bathroom


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If I say I love the mods, does it mean I get promoted quicker
> ...


Yeah erm, I'm sorry about the smell and the smear on the wall but I've hired someone to clean up later.

EDIT: We do try our best to mod, and we try to be fair and stuff but there is stuff we miss as well...we have lives so we can't be on here all the time but I'd like to commend my fellow mods as they are doing a good job at cutting the crap from here.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> ...



That smell was you...? And here I thought it was a dead body. This new alternative is so much worse. STINK MASK ACTIVATE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Just when you thought the staff bathroom was safe! Coming to a nostril near you... THAT SMELL*. 

*The stench is coming: 2009.*


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah they're good, time is needed to see if there's a mass effect on the forum because of them, changes don't just happen overnight. Good additions to the team though, and I have yet to see any of them do anything wrong. DICE FOR SUPERVISOR AND PRESIDENT OF THE WORLD.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

i like them a lot. They keep things running smoothly around here.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Well, if you post off-topic, double post, or spam, then you probably won't like the new mods. But look on the bright side, you can always create a poll topic to dish the new mods in!
> 
> oh, wait... lol...
> 
> ..anyway.. I like the new mods, they are making my life easier, and I believe they are doing quite a good job. If you think you've been unfairly "modded" then PM them and ask why, they are a friendly lot, and quite fair-minded I believe.



I voted no but I still like the new modz


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

new mods arent that great

way too many topics/posts getting edited in TESTING AREA

shouldn't be that way


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 25, 2007)

theyre okish
i dont see them around that much anyway


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If I say I love the mods, does it mean I get promoted quicker
> ...


Harry's been in there for _days_
(I think he's dead)






- Sam


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 25, 2007)

Sadly, my bro thar doesn't have time for me anymoar cos you people stole him from me. Now we gots no money for rent cos he dun work anymoar and I'm underage. J/k


Also, wasn't there a gbatemp jail? H-hey wait.. its gone!? *screams*


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 25, 2007)

The new mods are doing good, I don't need to be around as much during the day when they're around and with Ace being back, the graveyard shift is easier now too.

I for one love how the staff handles rule enforcement. Everything is smooth and isn't all in your face. The trashing system helps a lot since we can remove posts while leaving a reason. This does a few things.

1) The poster can see WHY it was trashed.
2) The poster can argue against it.
3) The trashed post goes into a staff forum for observation so that other staff can see if it was a reasonable post to trash.

All in all, I'm happy with the staff in general, and the new guys haven't done anything to bug me.
...
....
.....
Yet.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 25, 2007)

I like the new mods. Its good to have new people in charge.


----------



## lagman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Sadly, my bro thar doesn't have time for me anymoar cos you people stole him from me. Now we gots no money for rent cos he dun work anymoar and I'm underage. J/k



That's partially not true, I'll always have time for you XD
But yes, we're gonna lose the house  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A little on topic: I think that the less you notice the moderation on a forum, the best. You should only notice that the forum is clean and smart


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 25, 2007)

What a about Amy-and-Lagmans-house fund?

On topic: When did the jail go?


----------



## lagman (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> What a about Amy-and-Lagmans-house fund?
> 
> On topic: When did the jail go?



It's in the Staff Area, inactive.

We lost the found paying the rehab for the leche condensada issue of you-know-who.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> A little on topic: I think that the less you notice the moderation on a forum, the best. You should only notice that the forum is clean and smart


Moderators, follow this advice of lagman.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What a about Amy-and-Lagmans-house fund?
> ...



Y-y-you promised me you wouldn't tell anyone! I hate you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
..
...
....


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> new mods arent that great
> 
> way too many topics/posts getting edited in TESTING AREA
> 
> shouldn't be that way


finally somebody actually agrees with me


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > new mods arent that great
> ...


That's not somebody, that's Linkiboy!

..and yeah, he would feel that way, he's the king of testing.

Things were getting a little out of hand around here, and it was driving good members away from the board. We aren't perfect, but we have the interest of the community in mind when we do our stuff. If you think someone was being hasty in a mod decision, pm them about it. As long as you're not acting like a total jerk, we'll listen.

Moral: Don't be a dick, and you'll get by just fine.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 26, 2007)

The New Mods are awesome. 
i never liked scrolling down through pointless flame wars just to find the little bit of information that i needed, thanks again new mods. you guys are wonderful.


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> -snip-
> That's not somebody, that's Linkiboy!
> 
> ..and yeah, he would feel that way, he's the king of testing.
> ...


I dun know who did it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but still... really?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 26, 2007)

Any post that I remove will have my name there, to partially answer your question at least.
Even if I wasn't the one who moderated, you're always free to PM me with questions.
I'm here for ya bebbah!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 26, 2007)

lol, wiener dogs make great moderators xD


----------



## cubin' (Nov 26, 2007)

75% of tempers like the new mods. I'd say that's pretty bloody good! 

I think you guys have been great, not sure about the editing in the testing forum though. I can understand it if it's purposely offensive


----------



## lookout (Nov 26, 2007)

The new mod doing fine! ~ it not easy being a mods you have to kept up everyday topic, new release, wife, kids, homework, porno and etc...


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Any post that I remove will have my name there, to partially answer your question at least.
> Even if I wasn't the one who moderated, you're always free to PM me with questions.
> I'm here for ya bebbah!


Here, I'm going to quote myself to correct myself. It was my understanding that my name would show up, but that's not the case. Seems I see it but you don't.

My offer still stands though, as I'm sure it does with all the other moderators.

(See, even I make misnakes!)


----------



## Taras (Dec 15, 2007)

The concept of mods sucks. Most good boards are self policing and boneheads get largely ignored (myself, for instance).

The exception would be discussng illegal activites and so forth.


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> ...


I'm guessing you guys never heard of leniency? You guys completely DELETE a post, topic, or whatnot just because of the slightest thing. I'm not going to lie to you guys. You are making things to strict, and half of you are like...12? 13?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> I'm guessing you guys never heard of leniency? You guys completely DELETE a post, topic, or whatnot just because of the slightest thing. I'm not going to lie to you guys. You are making things to strict, and half of you are like...12? 13?



Actually, deleting and removing are two separate things. We almost never _delete_. And if we don't enforce the rules by say... removing an off-topic post, things quickly spiral out of control. You may not think so but ONE off-topic post can ruin a thread. JUST ONE. Because sure, it's one post, but then someone comments on that one off-topic post, and then someone comments on that, and then someone comments on that, and before you know it the entire thread is off-topic. At which point it's nearly impossible to get it back _on_ topic. You may say "Oh, you're being too strict" but it's called being proactive. We _stop _the problem before it _starts_.

And as for our ages, most of the staff members are adults, actually.


----------



## JPH (Dec 15, 2007)

Revive an old topic? HOW DARE YOU!
 * JPH *  increases warnings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And yeah, the moderators have continued to do a good job.
I must say that the board has been more strict and crackin' down on a lot of folks (but lucky I've only had 3 of my post edited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


And AceGunman pwns - he's on like 24/7 (Sheesh...get a life, _ loser _ :dry)


Just a kiddin'
Ace is one cool fella...
And I love when he takes me around in his Batmobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the good job, new mods


----------



## iritegood (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> ...



I like things the way they are. Without their stictness this forum would be full of trolls and flamers. I've never been warned or had any of my posts deleted (as far as I can remember). If you get your post deleted, it's probably pretty bad. Other then the avatar/signature size limitation I have no problems with the staff.

Leniency is for wimps.


----------



## Taras (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Leniency is for wimps.Â



No, sobbing to big-daddy government to sheild your eyes from teh bad manz is for wimps. And I don't frequent boards to get my posts "adjusted" for whatever reason. There's enough censorship outside the netz.

Fuck this noise.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> I'm guessing you guys never heard of leniency? You guys completely DELETE a post, topic, or whatnot just because of the slightest thing. I'm not going to lie to you guys. You are making things to strict, and half of you are like...12? 13?


Here you present an excellent example of why you get so many of your posts deleted. Let's break this down:

The first part makes a point, whether valid, or invalid, it wouldn't be deleted, even on a bad day:

_I'm guessing you guys never heard of leniency? You guys completely DELETE a post, topic, or whatnot just because of the slightest thing. I'm not going to lie to you guys. You are making things to strict_

Then, of course, comes part two:

_and half of you are like...12? 13?_

This is pretty classic troll stuff. First you make a criticism, then you flame, then your post gets deleted and voila, you can easily say it's because of the first part, when it's naturally because of the second part... the flame.

You then can retort that the second part isn't that bad, but it's an insult coming from you. In fact it's your primary insult, the one you fall back on all the time it seems. We warn you not to insult people on the board, and sure, you're not out and out calling someone a fag or an idiot, but it's still an insult, and you've been warned.

We present you with ways to keep yourself out of trouble, and it's like a compulsion for you to do it again and again. Someone not familiar with you might not see through the tricks, and actually come down on your side, but everybody else sees right through it, especially the mods, who are more than familiar with what you do and how you do it.

It wouldn't be that hard to contain yourself, it's not like you're ignorant, but you don't choose to, for whatever reason, so you get modded and warned regularly. The warnings stack up, and then you'll be gone, all because you have to include the "second part". If you could get your point across without the insult, that would be fine, but I'm not going to go in and black out the insults just so the relevant content of your post remains, I'm just gonna delete it, all or nothing. Trust me, a little self control goes a long way, and I hope you learn that before it's too late.


----------



## science (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> you're not out and out calling someone a fag or an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > all hail my nipples!
> ...



Not any more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And in regard to our strictness, I can't speak for the other mods, but we're learning as we go along. That's what I love about this forum, backstage, there are no guidelines for mods, no instructions to tell us what to do in a certain circumstance, we just use our own opinions. We have to think that although something may be funny, will it cause a flamewar? Different people think differently to ourselves, and we have to think of their opinions as well. Then there's the almighty Report button, the reporter seldom gives a decent reason. Most of the ones I receive just say 'spam' when actually they're insults, or name-calling etc... That doesn't help.

And lastly, remember we are all people. We aren't out to make members have a bad time, we're trying to keep everything running smoothly for the masses, which may have the effect of making a few spammers and flamers end up a little disgruntled...

- Sam


----------

